#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-08-15
<dholbach> good morning
<el_seano> indeed, good night
<czajkowski> Aloha 
<h00k> So, we had events scheduled for our LoCo that appear to have gone missing
<h00k> apologies, meetings http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/meetings
<h00k> are missing, were there any prunings done?
<h00k> Also, our past meetings are gone as well :(
<h00k> We just had one this past Wednesday
<mhall119> h00k: let me check on it, one minute
<h00k> mhall119: I'm filing a bug as well
<h00k> mhall119: bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/826990
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 826990 in loco-directory "Team meetings and history deleted (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> h00k: I see a bunch of events, but not meetings...
<h00k> mhall119: yeah, our events are still scheduled, but the meetings appear forlorn
<h00k> one last wednesday, one this wednesday
<mhall119> h00k: did someone on your team perhaps delete them?
<h00k> mhall119: not that I'm aware of, no.
<h00k> mhall119: it'd be myself creating them Cheesehead adding notes, etc
<h00k> Can you delete past meetings?
<mhall119> I think so...
<h00k> huh...
<h00k> can that be seen (who did that?)
<mhall119> unfortunately no
<h00k> bah.
<h00k> that's not cool.
<h00k> I don't believe anyone on our team would have done that, Cheesehead adds notes and is proficient enough to know not to delete it
<h00k> mhall119: who has permissions to delete events?
<h00k> mhall119: *anyone* ?
<mhall119> h00k: anyone on your team
<mhall119> h00k: we've had to change servers a couple times in the past week, it's possible something got lost moving the database around, I'll check with IS
<mhall119> h00k: about how many meetings do you think were lost?
<mhall119> and going back how long ago?
<h00k> mhall119: that would be great, we had some good notes regarding our Global Jam planning.  We still have notes in our team reports, but it's duplicated efforts to restore it
<h00k> mhall119: only two of them
<h00k> mhall119: one this past Wednesday, and one upcoming
<h00k> mhall119: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/164/detail/ was the URL of the one in the past
<h00k> mhall119: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/172/detail/ is the one in the future
<h00k> mhall119: and they were lost...probaly within the last 24 hours
<h00k> s/lost/deleted/ or s/lost/forlorn/
<h00k> whatever happened to them.
<mhall119> h00k: is your channel logged?  the irc logs should still be around
<mhall119> h00k: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/08/10/%23ubuntu-us-wi.html
<mhall119> aw man, and you even said nice things about LD tracking meetings, and then we went and lost yours :(
<mhall119> cjohnston: can you read the scroll buffer here and see if you can think of anything that would cause their meetings to be lost?
<mhall119> cjohnston: h00k: looks like we're missing all meetings with id 164-176
<mhall119> I bet this happened when they were moving the site between servers
<mhall119> this doesn't make me happy :(
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-08-16
<h00k> mhall119: :( okay
<h00k> mhall119: yeah, we have the IRC logs as well ;)
<h00k> mhall119: It is pretty sweet tracking meetings with that ;) as long as they don't get lost.
<mhall119> yeah..
<dholbach> good morning
<head_victim> It would appear some events have also gone AWOL
<head_victim> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-au/1149/detail/ used to link to a global jam event organised by one of our team members, now it's non existent.
<head_victim> Worth sending an email to loco-contacts to have them check to see what else is missing or will that create too much of a stir?
<dholbach> I can see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-au/1132/detail/
<head_victim> dholbach: yeah this was a separate doc jam
<head_victim> h00k was talking to mhall119 earlier (8 or so hours ago) about missing meetings as well.
<dholbach> head_victim, ok, I have no idea about that
<dholbach> might have something to do with the server move(?), but I'm not sure
<head_victim> dholbach: fair enough, I didn't really either until the person organising it just pinged me :) When was the server move, the last time someone remembers seeing the page was Sunday night (so nearly 3 days ago)
<dholbach> there were problems with loco.ubuntu.com and other sites on the machine for ~2 weeks already, I'm not sure the root cause has been identified yet
<dholbach> but I just came back from holidays yesterday, so there might be others who know more than I do
<head_victim> No worries, just let me know if it should be recreated
<dholbach> mhall119, cjohnston and nigelb might know
<huats> morning !
<head_victim> Gday
<nigelb> head_victim: we migrated servers a few days ago.
<nigelb> This might be becase of that.
<head_victim> nigelb: yeah I was thinking the same but didn't want to assume. If it's easiest to just recreate the event I can organise that but didn't want people going around playing with things if it was going to foul you up more.
<nigelb> head_victim: additionally, we had some issues on the server, so there was a plan to move ld and summit off that machine again. I'm not sure if that happened yet. Just pinged the IS person for more details. I'll keep you updated
<head_victim> nigelb: no dramas, I'll get them to hold off on doing anything with that event until I hear from you. 
<head_victim> I think we're also trading comments on another bug
<head_victim> <- jarednorris
<nigelb> ahh!
<nigelb> Cool :-)
<mhall119> morning
<mhall119> head_victim: yes, we're missing about a dozen meeting records at least
<mhall119> possibly other database data has been lost
<head_victim> mhall119: no worries, it's not a big drama I really just wanted to see if it's better to recreate or see if you were doing something on the backend to restore.
<czajkowski> mhall119: I noticed  also comments on the LD are months old 
<czajkowski> whats happenng there 
<czajkowski> I was showing it at the weekend 
<mhall119> czajkowski: I don't know yet :(
<czajkowski> for the -uk team and some comments are months old :/
<czajkowski> no worries
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> mhall119: it's not FF specific either 
<mhall119> FF?
<paultag> firefox?
<paultag> when talking about webapps, I assume FF is firefox
<mhall119> oh
<mhall119> no,  it's gone from the database, I checked
<nigelb> mhall119: I think there's a confusion of records vs the tweets bug
<czajkowski> yes FF firefox
<nigelb> paultag might be talking about the tweets
<paultag> nigelb: I'm not talking about jack
<paultag> nigelb: I just say mhall119 ask about FF?
<paultag> so I hopped in
<mhall119> you should be, jack is awesome
<nigelb> Rirght, sorry, I mean laura. Sorry, long day at work.
<paultag> mhall119: you know, I helped my Uncle Jack off a horse.
<mhall119> :/
<paultag> mhall119: he has pain in the knees, he needed help
<paultag> I'm a upstanding citizen!
<paultag> Uncle Jack, that is
<nigelb> upstanding citizen, nice choice of words there ;)
<mhall119> that's the choice of words you're amused by?
<paultag> upstanding member of "society"
<paultag> Oh English
<czajkowski> http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2011/08/16/ubuntu-global-jam-coming-soon/
<bkerensa> Did Loco.ubuntu.com suffer data loss? A event I added two weeks ago randomly has disappeared
<Ronnie> bkerensa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/826990
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 826990 in loco-directory "Team meetings and history deleted (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> should I even bother re-adding Ubuntu Global Jam :P
<Ronnie> mhall119, cjohnston: is there any chance that the db can be restored?
<mhall119> Ronnie: I've requested copies of any available backups from IS
<Ronnie> mhall119: what should be the advise for bkerensa, just wait, or create a new event?
<mhall119> create a new event, I'm not sure if we'll be able to recover data or how long it will take
<mhall119> if I can recover, I'll notify people so they can check for duplicates
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> kk
<paultag> :|
<bkerensa> :) The only reason I saw it was someone had posted about the lack of jam events so I clicked and ours wasnt listed :P go figure its related to bug :P
<mhall119> bkerensa: I just sent an email to loco-contacts, since this seems to be a significant data loss that will probably affect a lot of teams
<bkerensa> Hmm also seems to have nuked venue data
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> mhall119: Ok :) Well I was just not sure if you wanted me to wait or recreate (which I just did) I just dont wanna have people keep registering if their is potential for further data loss :P
<Neo31> el_seano 
<Neo31> sry, wrong channel :/
* czajkowski changed the topic of #ubuntu-locoteams to: We know there are events MIA from the LD, we're working on it| Full team list: https://launchpad.net/~locoteams | Approved Teams: Get your CDs https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/ |Report hosting issues to rt@ubuntu.com |Need a forum? http://tinyurl.com/ReqLoCoForum
<pleia2> have any teams received their copy of the official ubuntu book re: http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/07/05/free-official-ubuntu-book-for-approved-loco-teams/ ?
<pleia2> requested on july 5th, no sign of it
<bkerensa> Is it possible to export mailman list to csv?
<bkerensa> I need to export our loco mailing list so I can send some individualized messages
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-08-17
<locodir-user> hola
<dholbach> good morning
<Ekushey> MIA = missing in action?
<locodir-user> buenas tardes a todos
<locodir-user> soy demasiado nuevo en esto
<locodir-user> espero escuchar sus comentarios
<mhall119> !es . locodir-user 
<ubot4> mhall119: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mhall119> !es > locodir-user 
<ubot4> locodir-user, please see my private message
<czajkowski> Aloha 
<mhall119> morning
<czajkowski> mhall119: hows you 
<czajkowski> mhall119: any update on the missing info ?
<mhall119> czajkowski: I got a db dump from during the move that looks to have the missing data
<mhall119> I just need to extract it and enter it
<mhall119> hopefully is some kind of automated fashion
<nigelb> mhall119: did we loose newer data ?
<nigelb> I sense fun with auto_increment IDs
<nigelb> czajkowski: hehe, I *might* end up fixing a bug you opened :D
<czajkowski> which one 
<czajkowski> I've a few logged 
<nigelb> the bug scription one
<nigelb> *subscription
<nigelb> bug You are not directly subscribed to this bug's notifications. 
<nigelb> gah
<nigelb> bug 816105
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 816105 in launchpad "UI for subscribing to a bug is confusing (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/816105
<czajkowski> ah that one 
<czajkowski> yeah 
<nigelb> I added a comment about a possible fix, I'd appreciate comments :)
<czajkowski> it's an annoying bug 
<nigelb> You have no idea how much I was headdesking
<nigelb> I clicked susbscribe someone else and entered my name :|
<nigelb> didn't work of course
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> I ended up adding council in a way to get around it to some bugs 
<czajkowski> then I logged the bug as it peed me off so much
<bkerensa> =o
<ebel> I know some events are missing from LD
<ebel> but this is odd http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/153/detail/
<ebel> an IRC meeting due to start shortly appears to already have things decided!
<nigelb> I think some error during restoration.
<ebel> tut tut
<ebel> course those are a pain to track down
<mhall119> ebel: what do you mean?
<ebel> cause now the database is in an unknown  state
<mhall119> what's wrong with that meeting data?
<ebel> The meeting is just starting now
<ebel> And yet there are decisions from an old meeting on it
<ebel> 'ACTIONS'
<mhall119> ebel: I gather they were entered that was as part of the "Review of previous action items"
<mhall119> is that not the case?
<ebel> you might be right there...
<ebel> the dates are off... 
<ebel> unless that the datetime at which it was added to the agenda
<mhall119> the dates are from when those items were entered on this meeting's agenda
<ebel> (Which has an obvious timezone bug aswell)
<mhall119> that much is true, can you file a bug report on it?
<mhall119> it should be easy to convert agenda item timestamps to use the same timezone as the meeting itself
<mhall119> and I don't see any downside to doing it that way
<ebel> yep
<nigelb> w00t, not a key mess up
<lobo-ubuntu> what can i do here
<lobo-ubuntu> ?
<Ronnie> lobo-ubuntu: what do you like to do?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-08-18
<elacheche_anis> Hey guys, I have a serious problem here with the loco.ubuntu.com website!! When I sign in using my OpenID the site don't use my real OpenId but an other one XD
<elacheche_anis> There is no one who can help me here???
<elacheche_anis> Hey guys, I have a serious problem here with the loco.ubuntu.com website!! When I sign in using my OpenID the site don't use my real OpenId but an other one XD
<bkerensa> elacheche_anis: Can you elaborate? What do you mean another  one?
<elacheche_anis> My OpenID is https://launchpad.net/~elacheche but when I signin to the web site it use https://launchpad.net/~elachecheanis
<elacheche_anis> and I can't change it!!
<nigelb> which one are you signed into currently?
<elacheche_anis> https://launchpad.net/~elacheche
<elacheche_anis> there is NO elachecheanis account!!
<nigelb> did you recently change your branding?
<elacheche_anis> no
<nigelb> i.e. change from elachecheanis to elacheche?
<elacheche_anis> may be I change it the first time I create the LP account(2008)
<nigelb> strange, anyway, I'll speak to mhall119 later today and figure out what's going wrong
<elacheche_anis> Thank you very much nigelb :) can you check this please: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/168368
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<Ekushey> aloha czajkowski
<serfus> is there an official download of the ubuntu book 6th edition? i find only shady torrent downloads and such
<bkerensa_> Sure
<bkerensa_> Amazon sells a copy 
<serfus> i'm not looking to buy one
<czajkowski> serfus: each team can get one 
<serfus> i'm not clear enough today :D
<czajkowski> http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/07/05/free-official-ubuntu-book-for-approved-loco-teams/
<czajkowski> for offical loco teams 
<serfus> looking for a pdf or a epub or something
<serfus> not paper
<czajkowski> then I suspect no 
<czajkowski> it's not a free book :) 
<serfus> isn't it?
<czajkowski> No, why would it be :) 
<czajkowski> each locoteam is able to get 1 Free copy as long as they are an approved team
<serfus> idk... i thought it was
<czajkowski> serfus: you can download art  of community for free as a pdf 
<serfus> yup, this i know
<serfus> well, now i understand why i couldn't find it online
<openiduser527> hi
<mhall119> hi
<bkerensa> hi
<sarhan> hello guys
<sarhan> i am member of the tunisian loco team and we hare having some problems with users registering to your loco dir event here http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-tn/1159/detail/  it shows "openiduser526" with a broken link to their launchpad account. Any help please!?
<Neo31> our loco dir*
<Neo31> Hello folks
<bkerensa> Neo31: Hi
<bkerensa> sarhan: hello
<Neo31> hi bkerensa 
<bkerensa> sarhan: I think the loco directory is having some serious issues there was data loss during a migration and I think they are still trying to sort that out.... I know other users are having same issues
<bkerensa> Neo31: You having same issue?
<Neo31> we are both from the same loco bkerensa 
<bkerensa> Neo31: Yeah its kinda known issue I know they are working on it but I will pass a reminder up the grape vine
<Neo31> bkerensa we have opened UGJ registration on loco dir, but it seems there is some problems with it. any recommendations please?
<bkerensa> Neo31: I would just hold tight... The IS and Devs are aware of the issue I will send a e-mail to the appropriate people
<sarhan> bkerensa, do u think we must use another registration mean?
<bkerensa> sarhan: Well I would just give it a day
<bkerensa> You can subscribe to https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/loco-contacts and more info will likely come through their
<Neo31> do you think the broken links will be fixed or users will have to register their accounts again?
<pleia2> sarhan: the loco dev folks hang out in #ubuntu-website and you can submit bugs at: https://launchpad.net/loco-directory
<pleia2> (having people show up as openiduser is a valid bug to submit)
<Neo31> ok, thank you pleia2 and bkerensa 
<bkerensa> Neo31: No problem at all
<sarhan> thx guys!
<sarhan> good day or night ! 
<bkerensa> Sarhan and Neo31: https://answers.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+question/168368
<bkerensa> Its reported so hopefully it will be resolve soon
<bkerensa> :)
<Neo31> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/826990/
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 826990 in loco-directory "Team meetings and history deleted (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Neo31> <bkerensa> Sarhan and Neo31: https://answers.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+question/168368 << he is the first to spot the problem from our team
<bkerensa> Neo31: Ok
<bkerensa> Neo31: I converted it to a bug since your not the only person noticing it
<Neo31> which one bkerensa !? I will explain the openiduser problem there
<bkerensa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/829038
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 829038 in loco-directory "Users signing in with OpenID having different name shown upon login (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bkerensa> Feel free to edit the description and I will add notes as necessary
<Neo31> I will just comment
<cjohnston> Neo31: what is your problem with LoCo Directory please
<sarhan> cjohnston, <sarhan> i am member of the tunisian loco team and we hare having some problems with users registering to ourloco dir event here http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-tn/1159/detail/  it shows "openiduser526" with a broken link to their launchpad account. Any help please!?
<sarhan> cjohnston, Neo31 have the same problem 
<Neo31> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-tn/1159/detail/ we have many entries as "openiduser#". we cannot contact these members, know their real names ot launchpad account
<cjohnston> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/574049
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 574049 in loco-directory "User referred to as "openiduser44" in event RSVP (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 2)" [Medium,Triaged]
<cjohnston> Neo31: sarhan ^
<Neo31> this will make us some trouble preparing badges and estimating the number and names of attending users
<cjohnston> Neo31: sarhan I think comment 5 will explain a little more... https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/574049/comments/5
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 574049 in loco-directory "User referred to as "openiduser44" in event RSVP (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 2)" [Medium,Triaged]
<Neo31> thanks cjohnston 
<cjohnston> bkerensa: did you have a different issue?
<bkerensa> cjohnston: Negative. But I saw someone early A.M. yesterday with same issue and I noticed on our LoCo event someone is having some openid issues not exact same but still weird
<cjohnston> bkerensa: as far as your missing event, create a new one please.. That's the best thing we can offer right now... Another site blew up, so they moved our site off the server, which seems to have caused a little bit of data loss
<cjohnston> bkerensa: I think I commented on the openid issue one...
<bkerensa> cjohnston: Already did were good to go on that note... Just notice one other person on irc in a.m. had same openid issue and someone was having openid issues yesterday when trying to reg our event
<bkerensa> :)
<locodir-user> hey
<itsatrap> ok
<bkerensa> hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-08-19
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> Aloha
<h00k> Is there any word on the missing LoCo meetings since the server-migrations?
<mhall119> h00k: I have a db dump, I just need time to write a script to extract the missing records, and then find a way to automate inserting them into the production db (which I don't have access to)
<h00k> mhall119: :)
<mhall119> all the while trying to avoid causing foreign key conflicts, since I can't trust any of the primary ids from the old data
<h00k> mhall119: that sounds awesome :(
<mhall119> yeah, it's a steaming pile of awesome, that's for sure
<czajkowski> :(
 * czajkowski hugs mhall119 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-08-20
<sanjay_> Hi all - I thought you might be interested in my petition to Microsoft to stop promoting eWaste 
<sanjay_> http://www.change.org/petitions/microsoft-ceo-stop-promoting-e-waste
<sbc> Hi. Does anyone know how https://twitter.com/#!/planetubuntu is set up? (I would like to do something similar for our LoCo planet)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-08-21
<TrickyJ> !ronni
<TrickyJ> !ronnie
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-08-13
<dholbach> good morning
<arkar> Ubuntu dvd from barcampX doesn't work when I boot with it ! I tried it with usb drive. Why can't I ? Plz answer me !
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-08-14
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> hi i am new to ubuntu i have installed ubuntu 10.04 but not able to play music or view documents
<locodir-user> what i need to do
<locodir-user> hi
<locodir-user> hi Agafonov can u plz help me
<locodir-user>  hi i am new to ubuntu i have installed ubuntu 10.04 but not able to play music or view documents
<czajkowski> locodir-user: hi it's kinda quiet in here, and this isn't a support channel, you might get more help from #ubuntu 
<locodir-user> want free cd
<locodir-user> how to get free cd delivered to home?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-08-15
<bkerensa> http://viajemotu.wordpress.com/2012/08/14/ubuntu-mx-request-for-help/
<dholbach> good morning
<trickyj> !ronny
<ubot2`> Factoid 'ronny' not found
<cprofitt> morning
<trickyj> !ronney
<ubot2`> Factoid 'ronney' not found
<ajnr> Hi, How to get the free ubuntu stickers in india ?  
<ajnr> Hi, How to get the free ubuntu stickers in india ?  
<pleia2> ajnr: the indian loco gives some out via system76: https://www.system76.com/community/stickers/
<ajnr> I think the address is not updated ! just returned back the envelop !
<ajnr> pleia2:  I think the address is not updated ! just returned back the envelop !
<pleia2> ah, maybe contact the loco?
<ajnr> pleia2: hmmm !
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-in is the mailing list :)
<czajkowski> ajnr: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/indian-team
 * czajkowski hugs pleia2 
 * pleia2 hugs
<dscassel> What's up with team reports? They haven't been updated on the wiki in ages. Are they still a requirement for LoCo teams?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-08-16
<bkerensa> dscassel: Thats a good question ;) I have never seen anything that says it is "Required" although it is using as a indicator for approval
<bkerensa> dscassel: Technically all teams are encouraged to do them.... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamReports 
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> dscassel, don't see them as a requirement but as a good way to see what your loco is doing each month. It's helpfull to new commers and others who want to know what a team have done so far.
<YoBoY> good morning here :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-08-17
<YoBoY> bonjour
<czajkowski> salut
<YoBoY> how are you czajkowski ? :)
<czajkowski> good
<czajkowski> busy but good
<dholbach> good morning
<Tecky_J> hello?
<Tecky_J> echo echo echo!
<YoBoY> hi Tecky_J 
<czajkowski> Tecky_J: hey 
<Tecky_J> hey XD just derping around at 2:30am
<YoBoY> derping ?
<van010> να ρωτισω κατι?
<van010> exw win_xp sp3  2gb ram kai 2,50ghz  mporw na kanw dual booting me ubuntu kai xp?
<HappyMboa> Salut !
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-08-19
<superos_ux31> Why does Ubuntu Forums only allow 2 moderators per LoCo forum? That is way too few.
<Iconic> #ubuntu-us-fl
<pleia2> g 52
<pleia2> doh
 * pleia2 waves
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-08-12
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> hi
<locodir-user> i want help on ubuntu 12.04
<locodir-user> can some one help me?
<locodir-user> Hi folks, just a quick question? I am new too the team, and was wondering, about not having too do everything online? Meaning documents, as far as using Libre, can it be encrypted?
<locodir-user> Hi optimusprimem, are you from the area?
<optimusprimem> locodir-user, hi, what area?
<locodir-user> New England?
<optimusprimem> no
<locodir-user> Where you from?
<optimusprimem> Brazil
<locodir-user> Wow, how is it there? I was working with a gentlemen from Brazil. He stated it was beautiful, but also some poverty.
<optimusprimem> this true
<locodir-user> I have always been a fan of teamwork, so I thought I would try a teamwork approach. Do you know the answer too my previous question?
<genii> Since they arrived after you asked it, seems unlikely ... ;-)
<locodir-user> I know it is an open source portal, but am having trouble working on documents offline? I was just trying too see if I could download just Libre from the umbuntu program?
<locodir-user> I have a disk for Umbuntu, but on a tower, and want too install some on a laptop?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-08-13
<doncasterbmw> is there a support phone number?
<christopherhigue> Good evening community. I am from Northern California- United states and for some reason I am in default area with Arabic language enabled/persistent.. I only have a quick question pertaining to my current desktop environment(s) and an "uneasy" boot up warning me about a rare hardware issue I havent found myself in. SO- before I cont rambling on Should I seek help here or explore to the local area closest to me? Tha
<pleia2> christopherhigue: I'm part of the california team, we're in #ubuntu-us-ca
<pleia2> where in norcal? (I'm in sf)
<christopherhigue> nice! ill hop on over Thanks - and I am in Stockton... like 40 min east
<pleia2> ah, cool :)
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-08-14
<mida> русские есть?
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-08-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-08-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-08-11
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> !lococouncil - about the Ubuntu Global Jam date: 4 Sept might make the timing a bit tight... do you have any objections with having UGJ at 12-14 Sep?
<ubot5> dholbach: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dholbach> !lococouncil
<ubot5> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<dholbach> ^ maybe you can reply to the above?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-08-12
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> thanks jose!
<fxhd> hola a todos
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-08-13
<dholbach> good morning
<daker> hi, does anyone know who handles this https://forms.canonical.com/locopack/ ?
<mhall119> daker: msm I believe
<jose> daker: msm does, but you need anything? I could give you a hand
<daker> jose: i submited a request but didn't any response, just want to know if the form did send the data or not
<jose> daker: when was that? writing an email to msm now
<daker> jose: Thursday, August 7th
<jose> daker: awesome, I'll CC you on the email!
<daker> jose: ok thanks
<daker> i just remembered that i still didn't get my Ubuntu Pionner t-shirt :(
<daker> jose: yo, i think you misunderstood me
<daker> i just want the conf pack without the CDs/DVDs
<daker> you know we do have problems with the Customs
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-08-14
<jose> daker: sorry, I was in a hurry and while trying to get the email out I got confused. But it's all fixed now :)
<shahzada> hello
<shahzada> any know in ubuntu
<shahzada> ??
<shahzada> any one here
<shahzada> ??
<shahzada> ??
<shahzada> hii
<shahzada> any one here
<dholbach> good morning
<coolbhavi> good morning dholbach 
<dholbach> hi coolbhavi
<dholbach> alllllll right, 2h to go until the Ubuntu Global Jam planning on http://ubuntuonair.com
<dpm> o/
<dholbach> let popey, mhall119, dpm or myself know if you want to join the hangout in about an hour
<dholbach> can you all help promote the hangout a bit?
<jose> dholbach: I won't be able to join, leaving for classes in 10m :(
<dholbach> jose, I'll suggest we'll do another planning call - maybe next week at a more Americas-friendly time
<jose> dholbach: sure! but we'll need to check if it doesn't clash with my super weird university schedule :P
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> soooooo, anyone who'd like to join the hangout in a bit?
<dholbach> going live in 7m on http://ubuntuonair.com
<dholbach> hello everyone
<rigved> hi
<dholbach> we just started the Ubuntu Global Jam Planning hangout on http://ubuntuonair.com
<dholbach> if you want to join in, let us know
<rigved> i can hear an echo
<balloons> http://pad.ubuntu.com/j2HWUfgxCp
<dholbach> ^ this is what we're editing together
<mhall119> hey everyone, we're talking about the Ubuntu Global Jam at http://ubuntuonair.com and #ubuntu-on-air channel
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdygS8MSCWi0CdTYWWTDzr1rQik654PCIBhIfZAFJXIipBiEw?authuser=2&hl=en
<dholbach> woohoo
<dholbach> the more the merrier
<rigved> can we ask questions?
<dholbach> rigved, sure
<rigved> cool
<dholbach> rigved, and you can come online and join the hangout if you want
<rigved> no i'm good! :)
<dholbach> ok ok :)
<rigved> i have not done any ubuntu app development but i would like to hold an App Dev school. Is this the correct documentation to follow for that: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoRunningAppDevSchool ?
<dholbach> rigved, yep - I'm working on updating the slides and stuff right now
<rigved> ok
<dholbach> rigved, but I'll update the links and everything once I'm done
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams
<dholbach> rigved, if you give me our email address or send me a mail to dholbach at ubuntu dot com as a reminder, I'll make sure to include you in the beta tester community ;-)
<rigved> dholbach: https://launchpad.net/~rigved
<dholbach> rigved, brilliant - thanks
<rigved> dholbach: and yes rigved is my real name! it's derivation: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rigved
<dholbach> ah, brilliant - I had no idea
<dholbach> thanks for your help
<rigved> no problem
<dholbach> where are you planning your event?
<rigved> i have been organizing UGJ in Mumbai for a few years now
<rigved> Mumbai, India
<dholbach> awesome :)
<rigved> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/indian-team/events/history/
<rigved> the mumbai ones
<dholbach> wow, great work by the Mumbai team!
<rigved> thanks! :)
<dholbach> man, I wished I could be there for the event :-)
<rigved> i'll record the event and put it on youtube
<dholbach> :-D
<mhall119> rigved: that'd be great, let us know about it and we'll promote it
<rigved> awesome!
<dholbach> have some belpuri and vada pav for me :-)
<rigved> sure! :D
<rigved> we'll most probably have a nexus 4 (multi-booted to ubuntu touch) for demo so that should be good
<dholbach> woohoo - that's awesome
<rigved> what's the difference between phondations and foundations?
<dholbach> rigved, the foundations team is a team within Canonical which takes care of the foundations of Ubuntu in general (like the compilers, python, grub and stuff like that)
<dholbach> rigved, and then there's the "phonedations" event - which takes care of the core bits of the phone
<rigved> oh ok. understood
<rigved> the Indian team is no longer an approved team anymore. Would that make any difference?
<dholbach> rigved, not at all
<dholbach> everyone's free to have an event - everyone's invited
<rigved> great!
<dholbach> the verification thing is just about having a look with the LoCo Council over the (documented) activities of the team in a meeting, so they're eligible for stuff like conference packs, etc
<dholbach> doing something is much more important :)
<rigved> ok. i'll try to contact the team admins to get the team approved again
<dholbach> awesome!
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines
<dholbach> for some reason I got of this meeting with way too many work items
<rigved> dholbach: thanks i'll go through that page
<rigved> thanks everyone!
<dholbach> mhall119, balloons, popey: do we need to add the work items to the trello board, or shall we try to get through all of the stuff as soon as as we can?
<rigved> how do i keep track of the progress that you guys make in updating all the documentation relating to the Jam?
<popey> strikethrough in the etherpad as we do them?
<mhall119> dholbach: popey: ^^ works for me
<rigved> oh ok
<dholbach> cool
<popey> great, added an item to my calendar to do it tomorrow.
<cyberheart_mi9> hi guys
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-08-15
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> could it be that the entry http://loco.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ethiopia/ is broken?
<mhall119> dholbach: looks like it
<mhall119> hum.....ubuntu-ethiopia doesn't exist....ubuntu-et does
<dholbach> ok, ubuntu-et is member of locoteams
<dholbach> ut it's not on http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<dholbach> could it be that the importer is broken?
<mhall119> what's really strange is that I can't find ubuntu-ethiopia in the admin, so it *should* be showing a 404 page
<mhall119> I can find ubuntu-et in the admin, but http://loco.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-et/ is actually giving me a 404
<mhall119> which makes me think it's some invalid cache somewhere
<dholbach> bizarre
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> daker: ^^ any other guesses?
<daker> dholbach: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-et/
<mhall119> daker: ha! I completely misses that /teams/ was missing :/
<mhall119> I wonder what the heck http://loco.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ethiopia/ is trying to pull up then....
<daker> this is a launchpad profile
<mhall119> oh, it's the user profile, that's what
<daker> which is an admin of ubuntu-et team
<mhall119> so it is
<mhall119> dholbach: mystery solved :)
<dholbach> good work :)
<dholbach> all rightie - with that I call it a day - have a great weekend everyone! :-)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-08-17
<ubun> hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-08-10
<Kilos> morning svij MooDoo nhaines and others
<svij> morning Kilos 
<nhaines> Kilos, svij: good morning!
<svij> morning nhaines!
<svij> nhaines: still no normal sleeping times? ;)
<nhaines> svij: I did fine for one day!  But that day was Saturday.  It's 11:20 here though!
<svij> ah, not too late
<nhaines> Not yet.  :)
<Kilos> hehe
<svij> nhaines: hey, you didn't tell us, that you make music! http://www.amazon.de/Poets-Embrace-Haines-Nathan/dp/B009QUSVOW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1439187943&sr=8-1&keywords=nathan+haines
<svij> :D
<nhaines> svij: not me!  Best I can do is this: https://soundcloud.com/nhaines-1/beowulf  :)
<nhaines> I *am* quite pleased I managed to get https://www.amazon.com/author/nathanhaines before anyone else though!
<svij> hah
<svij> I'm unique according to google
<svij> too bad that I'm not on #1 on google, when you search for my family name :D
<nhaines> :D
<svij> not yet*
<svij> :)
<nhaines> Hehe
<nhaines> That's the spirit.
<svij> I realised that there were <5 google hits before 2010 (before my ubuntu contribution) and now its over 2k …
<svij> there would be more if everybody would copy paste my name correctly! :D
<nhaines> :D
<svij> anyway, we opened the registration for the ubucon.de on friday
<svij> you could be the first american on a german ubucon ;)
<nhaines> Oh I wish, but I haven't renewed my password yet.  :)
<svij> you don't need a password
<svij> but maybe a passport :D
<nhaines> Oh wow, haha, my fingers did that on their own!
<svij> :D
<svij> I was thinking of coming over to your ubucon… but I will probably not make it
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach 
<dholbach> hi Kilos
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-08-11
<Kilos> morning svij elacheche nhaines MooDoo and all others too
<svij> hi Kilos 
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach :)
<Kilos> ohi dpm too
<dholbach> hi kilos
<elacheche> Morning LoCos, dholbach Kilos :)
<dholbach> hey elacheche
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-08-12
<Kilos> morning svij nhaines and all others
<svij> morning Kilos 
<dholbach> good morning
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> Morning dholbach !
<elacheche> dholbach, As a LoCo contact how can I get the administration access on the ML?!
<nhaines> elacheche: to the LoCo mailing list?
<nhaines> Send your request and the details of what team you're the contact of and what the mailing list address is to loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com.  Although do note that the LoCo team contact and the LoCo team leader isnt necessarily the same person, and we'll be checking. :)
<Pradip_> Good Afternoon Sir
<nhaines> Good afternoon!
<nhaines> Well, so much for that.  :)
<elacheche> Well noted nhaines thanks :)
<nhaines> elacheche: great, thanks.  :)
<dholbach> hi elacheche
<elacheche> Yo dholbach :)
<svij> hey all ;)
<dholbach> :)
<nhaines> Hey everyone.  :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-08-13
<Kilos> morning svij nhaines and all other peeps
<svij> hey Kilos 
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> Good morning!
<svij> morning dholbach and nhaines :)
<Kilos> hi dholbach 
<dholbach> hi Kilos, hey svij
<dholbach> hey nhaines
<nhaines> I've decided I dont want to revise my book.  I want it to go from first draft to final draft magically.  :)
<svij> nhaines: I want a review unit!
<nhaines> svij: that can quite possibly be arranged!  :)
<svij> nhaines: that would be nice :)
<svij> when will it be available?
<Kilos> lol
<nhaines> Well, I'm writing right now, lol.  It looks like we'll be able to beat the Amazon listed publish date of October 7th.
<svij> hurry up!
<svij> :P
<nhaines> lol
<nhaines> That's what my editors are saying!
<nhaines> dholbach, svij: you can maybe review my current provisional dedication to my little 8yo friend, who'll be 9 by the time the book is published.  :)
<nhaines> "Für Alexanderchen, der alles isst, alles versucht, und immer lernt."
<dholbach> :-)
<svij> he eats everything?
<nhaines> Pretty much.
<svij> than it's correct :)
<nhaines> He's not afraid to try strange foods even if he didn't like them before, and usually he's in the habit of eating all his food, then eating half of mine.
<nhaines> If I'm quick enough to finish half before he does, anyway.  :)
<svij> hehe
<nhaines> Alexander doesn't like his name shorted to Alex, so for short I have to call him Alexanderchen.
<svij> so we can call you nathanchen?
<nhaines> I like to stick with Nathan.  Why mess with a good thing?
<nhaines> Actually, I like to call him "Knabe" because: 1) it's true, and 2) it slightly annoys him.  Or used to.  He seems to have accepted it as an actual word I didn't make up now.  :)
<svij> :D
<nhaines> Although that led to "kiddo" in English, so last time I was saying "Kleiner" more often.  Or Kumpel, since I sometimes use "buddy" in English.  Well, the important thing is he knows who I mean.  :)
<svij> heh
<svij> where does he live?
<nhaines> San Diego.
<svij> oh, I thought he's german :D
<svij> *living in germany
<Kilos> hehe i call my daughter kiddo
<nhaines> He's German at least.  :D
<svij> :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-08-14
<Kilos> morning svij philipballew and others
<philipballew> Kilos, hey man
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> Good morning!
<Kilos> hi dholbach 
<dholbach> hi Kilos
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-08-15
<lunapersa> Hello!
<kremlin> Hi, a couple weeks ago I moved to Jakarta looking for loco team in Indonesia. Anyone can give me pointers?
<kremlin> Interestingly, I found this: http://ubuntu.id with super ugly logo!
<nhandler> kremlin: Have you seen http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-id/ ?
<kremlin> nhandler: saw that, but confused that they have http://ubuntu.id too
<nhandler> kremlin: loco.ubuntu.com is a portal for all LoCo teams. ubuntu.id appears to be some Indonesian version of Ubuntu for government/companies there. ubuntu-id.org (linked from loco.ubuntu.com) appears to be the site for the team (but I am relying on Google Translate here)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-08-16
<kremlin> Any thought about http://ubuntu.id vs. http://ubuntu-id.org? There are two different entities :D Interesting
<nhandler> kremlin: ubuntu.id appears to be some Indonesian version of Ubuntu for government/companies there. ubuntu-id.org (linked from loco.ubuntu.com) appears to be the site for the team (but I am relying on Google Translate here)
<Kilos> o/
<toddc> Reminder that ubuntu-az is planning on Re-Verification on this Tuesday 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-08-16
<mhall119> wxl: can you add Global Jam to the loco.ubuntu.com events?
<ahoneybun> \o/
<ahoneybun> mhall119: who controls the mailing lists for LoCos?
<mhall119> depends on which list you mean
<Flannel> ahoneybun: Master Blaster
<ahoneybun> ubuntu-pk
<Flannel> oh wait, wrong question.
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ^
<ahoneybun> thanks Flannel lol
<Kilos> the pakistan and bangladesh mailing lists
<mhall119> are the lists.ubuntu.com or lists.launchpad.net?
<Kilos> ubuntu.coms iirc
<mhall119> each one will say at the bottom of their mailman page
<mhall119> for example: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/loco-contacts
<mhall119> scroll to the bottom and you'll see "run by ..."
<mhall119> if you need something done and you can't reach any of the people listed there, you can ask IS 
<ahoneybun> mhall119: they are trying to rebuild the loco and need access
<ahoneybun> since the lead left and no one has access but him
<ahoneybun> he is not being nice about handing it over
<mhall119> IS can add new people as owners
<mhall119> oh, if there's a conflict then take it to the Loco Council
<Kilos> mailto:ubuntu-bd@lists.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> and ubuntu-pk@ubuntu.com
<Kilos> mhall119 pakistan has 2 that will be admins researcher and mustu, but would like to know can they have the power to hand over to others as well please
<Kilos> and bangladesh will be pavlushka and zaki
<Kilos> oops sorry mailto:ubuntu-pk@lists.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> mhall119 there is basically no conflict as such anymore, the old admins are MIA
<mhall119> Kilos: I believe anyone who admins the list can add other admins
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> how do i contact IS
<wxl> mhall119: still needs doing?
<ahoneybun> Kilos: there is some ticket system 
<Kilos> oh my
<ahoneybun> mhall119: how do we get to IS
<wxl> rt@ubuntu.com
<Kilos> ty wxl 
<ahoneybun> thanks wxl
<wxl> sure :)
<wxl> you may be able to login to rt.ubuntu.com and see existant tickets
<wxl> just click on the ubuntu sso button on the main page
<ahoneybun> oh I can file a ticket
<wxl> yep
<wxl> rt@ubuntu.com is easiest for that tho
<ahoneybun> Kilos: going to do it or me?
<ahoneybun> an email wxl?
<Kilos> im trying to lodgin there
<wxl> hey ahoneybun since you're here do you know of a tool to check ink status on networked printers for kubuntu?
<wxl> Kilos, ahoneybun: just send an email to rt@ubuntu.com. it'll create a ticket. you'll get automatically subscribed and get all updates on the ticket.
<ahoneybun> mm I don't use printers too much and when I do it's on my mothers Ubuntu desktop
<wxl> bah k
<Kilos> cool will do that ty
<Kilos> they asked me many questions last time
<ahoneybun> wxl: any linux tool should work
<nhaines> wxl: get out of here with your tech support questions.  ;)
<ahoneybun> gtk apps looks decent 
<wxl> yeah unfortunately there's not many :)
<wxl> nhaines: i know, i know.
<ahoneybun> wxl: you can get in #kubuntu
<ahoneybun> hey nhaines
<nhaines> hey ahoneybun
<wxl> it was a random question. when it bothers me enough i'll go there :)
<nhaines> If I could just get my HP network printer to convince CUPS about ink levels... :)
<nhaines> At least that has a web interface.
<mhall119> wxl: yes, still needs doing. Your LC membership should give you access 
<wxl> mhall119: k i'll get on it here in a bit
<wxl> mhall119: i was trying to hoist it off on nhaines but he deftly blocked my advance
<mhall119> thanks wxl 
<Kilos> mail sent
<Kilos> sigh i hate emails
<Kilos> we need an rt irc channel
<Kilos> hehe
<wxl> Kilos: you could create an irc alias to send mails for you
<Kilos> and who would do the mailing wxl , still me ?
<Kilos> hehe
<wxl> Kilos: yes, but you could do it through the friendly interface of irc ;)
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> whew that would mean more thinking and remembering
<wxl> Kilos: i do most of my instant messaging through irc. would do text if i could find a good gateway.
<Kilos> wow
<wxl> e.g. /mail "rt@ubuntu.com" "urgent" "i am lost. please help me."
<Kilos> wow so easily
<Kilos> dont those rt peeps ever hang out on irc
<wxl> they do but they manage their workload on irc
<wxl> sorry
<wxl> they don't manage their workload on irc
<wxl> they manage their workload with the ticketing system
<wxl> otherwise they'd be overwhelmed
<Kilos> oh
<wxl> but if you really want to talk to them, #canonical-sysadmin
<Kilos> and each rt mail creates a ticket
<wxl> they'll generally just tell you to file a ticket though :)
<Kilos> yeah been there done that
<wxl> each rt mail creates a ticket or adds a ticket depending on whether or not it's a reply to a previous ticket
<wxl> s/adds/adds to/
<Kilos> was told its important enough to create a ticket
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> whew rt auto reply must be broken
<wxl> mhall119, nhaines: you feel ok with this? http://pad.ubuntu.com/G2Rv69DQzI
<wxl> oh well i'm just going to do it
<wxl> edit it if you want it fixed :)
<mhall119> wxl: looks good to me, thanks!
<ahoneybun> Doc part 
<ahoneybun> Doc Jam
<ahoneybun> nice
<wxl> yep :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-08-17
<svij> wxl: nhaines: can you both look over the ubuntu-it reverification?
<wxl> svij: could i ask you for the annoying favor of email loco-council about that?
<svij> wxl: yup
<wxl> ack svij. i'll get to it when the work day is over in approximately 4 hrs.
<svij> great
<svij> I still have a lot of loco council stuff on my todo, just not enough time :/
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> i'm trying to get back on top of things again
<svij> orrr, everytime I select the wrong e-mail account to post to mailinglists :(
<wxl> well at least you know how to accept your own posts XD
<svij> yeah :D
<svij> but it's a good indicator to go to bed…
<wxl> heh night svij. thanks for all you do!
<svij> thanks, you too :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-08-18
<Kilos> o/
<DD_> Hello, are there any Ubuntu communities at any stage, in Iowa? I'm just starting to look!
<elacheche> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ia/
<elacheche> !iowa
<elacheche> !list iowa
<Kilos> didnt iowa close down elacheche 
<Kilos> lets habg around and find out
<Kilos> hang
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-08-19
<Kilos> o/
<ahoneybun> o/
<elacheche> o/ ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> hey elacheche
<ahoneybun> we should have a meeting on 9/8 right?
<ahoneybun> for pavlushka ?
<elacheche> ahoneybun: this is not the place to talk about that :D 
<pavlushka> Hello elacheche ahoneybun  :)
<elacheche> Hey pavlushka 
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> oh well
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-08-20
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-08-21
<Researcher> Hello everyone.
<elacheche> Hey Researcher 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-08-14
<Philip_> Hi, is anyone here?
<Philip_> I just want to say that the South Carolina team is defunct and I'm looking to start it up again
<Philip_> toddy could you help me?
<Philip_> !lococouncil
<ubot5> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, svij, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<Philip_> Oh okay I see
<Philip_> Oops sorry about that
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-08-15
<d> !lococouncil
<ubot5> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, svij, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<Guest76175> Is any of the loco council here?
<Guest76175> Just wondering
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-08-18
<Liam__> buenas noches
<Liam__> consulta acabo de instalar ubuntu 17.04 en mi computadora como puedo verificar si todos los drivers funcionan
<nhaines> !es
<ubot5> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Liam__> ok
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-08-20
<Jaya> how to install vlc player 
<nhaines> !support
<ubot5> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-08-19
<youngbin_> nhaines: Hi, please take a look at pm. thanks
